# الأقسام العامة > المجلس العام >  برشلونة يفتح الباب أمام جوارديولا

## بنت مثقفة

صباحك أوروبي هو تقرير صباحي يومي سيرصد أبرز العناوين التي جاءت في صدر كبرى الصحف الأوروبية سواء الانجليزية أو الإيطالية أو الإسبانية أو الألمانية. 

اسبانيا 

ماركا المدريدية

كريستيانو سيفوز 

يثق أليكس سير فيرجسون، أسطورة تدريب مانشستر يونايتد السابق، في فوز كريستيانو رونالدو، بجائزة الكرة الذهبية لهذا العام.

وقال فيرجسون، في تصريحات: "لا يمكنني التفكير في أي لاعب أفضل من كريستيانو للفوز بالكرة الذهبية".

وأضاف: "إنجازات كريستيانو لا تضاهى، وقد قدَم عامًا رائعًا، الفوز بدوري أبطال أوروبا مع ريال مدريد وقيادة البرتغال للفوز باليورو"

وأردف: "على الرغم من غيابه عن نهائي اليورو؛ بسبب الإصابة، كريستيانو كان على خط الملعب يحفز زملاءه ويشجعهم، مقدار رغبته في الفوز باللقب كان من المذهل رؤيته".

وتابع: "كريستيانو كان لديه الإصرار والرغبة في أن يكون الأفضل لدرجة الهوس، بالإضافة إلى أن التزامه مذهل في التدريبات، رغم أنه كان شابًا في مانشستر يونايتد إلا أنه كان مثالاً للاعبين".


اس المدريدية

مشكلة بيبي 

يغيب بيبي قلب دفاع ريال مدريد عن الملاعب لمدة شهر بسبب معاناته من إصابة عضلية بالساق اليسرى.

وطبقا للتقرير الطبي الصادر من ريال مدريد، والذي لم يوضح مدة الغياب بشكل محدد، يعاني اللاعب البرتغالي من إصابة عضلية من الدرجة الثانية في الفخذ.

وتعرض بيبي للإصابة يوم السبت الماضي، عندما اضطر إلى الخروج في الدقيقة 24 لمباراة فريقه أمام مضيفه ألافيس في الدوري الأسباني، والتي انتهت بفوز الريال 4 / 1.

ويمثل غياب بيبي مشكلة حقيقية لريال مدريد، حيث أن زميله وقلب الدفاع الثاني لريال مدريد، سيرجيو راموس، لم يتعاف بعد من إصابته بالتواء في الركبة، وبذلك يبقى لريال مدريد ناتشو فيرنانديز و رافايل فاران.

و لا يملك ريال مدريد أي خيار آخر غير الاستعانة بهذين اللاعبين في قلب الدفاع خلال مباراته المقبلة أمام ليجيا وارسو الأربعاء في بطولة دوري أبطال أوروبا ثم ليجانيس في الدوري الأسباني يوم الأحد المقبل.


سبورت الكاتالونية

ميسي بالانجليزية 

ادلى ليونيل ميسي للمرة الاولى بحديث باللغة الانجليزية امتدح فيه مواطنه سيرجيو أجويرو، مهاجم مانشستر سيتي ، قبل المواجهة التي تجمعهما اليوم ، في دور المجموعات ببطولة دوري الأبطال.

وقال ميسي، في تصريحات لصحيفة "ذا صن البريطانية: "أجويرو شخص بسيط جدًا، ومن السهل التعامل معه، وكمهاجم، يُعد واحدًا من أفضل مهاجمي العالم مثل لويس سواريز".

وأضاف: "الفرق بين أجويرو وسواريز؟ إنهما مختلفان لكنهما قادران على حسم نتيجة المباراة، كلاهما حاسمًا للغاية".

و ظل أجويرو حبيسا لمقاعد البدلاء في المباراة الأولى بين الفريقين على ملعب كامب نو، معقل برشلونة، الذي فاز باللقاء برباعية نظيفة.

وبسؤاله عن الفرق بين بيب جوارديولا ولوس إنريكي، أوضح: "في الواقع، نظام برشلونة هو الشيء الذي يعرفه الجميع".

وتابع: "أستطيع أن أقول أن برشلونة ضمن عدة أندية قليلة هي التي تملك ذلك، ولكن لكل مدرب أشياء مختلفة، ويطبقها على النحو الذي يراه مناسبًا".

و واصل: "لم نلحظ أي تغييرات كبيرة ولكن، مع لويس إنريكي ربما نحن الآن أكثر عدوانية قليلاً عندما نهاجم بسرعة، بينما مع بيب كنا نستخدم الهجمات مضادة بشكل أقل".

وسجل ميسي ثلاثة أهداف "هاتريك" في المباراة الأولى أمام مانشستر سيتي، كما أنه حقق في مناسبات أخرى بدوري الأبطال نجاحا كبيرا أيضا أمام جاره وغريمه التقليدي مانشستر يونايتد بقيادة اليكس فيرجسون وسجل في شباكه مرتين.

و اختتم ميسي قائلا: "هناك العديد من المباريات، التي لعب فيها الفريق بطريقة يصعب على المنافسين في مواجهتها إحداث أي مشاكل لنا".


اورييه تحت المنظار 

كشفت تقارير إعلامية فرنسية هوية الصفقة التي وضعها مسئولو برشلونة على رأس أولويات الفريق خلال فترة الانتقالات الصيفية المقبلة.

وذكرت "كانال بلس"، أن برشلونة يريد الحصول على خدمات سيرجي أورييه ، ظهير أيمن باري سان جيرمان.

و أوضحت القناة أن مسؤولي النادي بدأوا بالفعل فتح خطوط الاتصال مع النجم الإيفواري، لتعويض أليكس فيدال، لاعب الفريق الكتالوني، الذي استبعده لويس إنريكي، ، من حساباته، حيث يعتمد على الشاب سيرجي روبيرتو في الرواق الأيمن هذا الموسم.

يذكر أن أورييه انتقل لسان جيرمان قبل ثلاثة مواسم قادمًا من تولوز مقابل 10 ملايين يورو، ويعتبر من أفضل اللاعبين في مركزه في الدوري الفرنسي.

يذكر أيضًا أن أورييه كان تعرض لعقوبة الموسم الماضي من قبل ناديه بعد توجيه إهانة لمدرب الفريق السابق لوران بلان. 


موندو ديبورتيفو الكاتالونية

هل يعود ؟ 

فتح جوزيه ماريا بارتوميو الباب أمام عودة بيب جوارديولا مجددًا لقيادة الفريق الكتالوني بعد رحيله في صيف 2012.

وقاد جوارديولا البارسا لتحقيق العديد من الإنجازات على مدار 4 سنوات، توج خلالها بالعديد من الألقاب أبرزها بطولة الدوري 3 مرات، ودوري أبطال أوروبا مرتين، قبل أن ينتقل لقيادة بايرن ميونيخ صيف 2013 ومنه إلى مانشستر سيتي مطلع الموسم الجاري.

وقال بارتوميو باللغة الانجليزية : "بالطبع أتمنى عودة جوارديولا لقيادة برشلونة مجددًا، وهناك العديد من الأفراد داخل النادي لديهم نفس الأمنية، لأنه سبق لهم العمل معه".

و أضاف رئيس النادي الكتالوني: "ولكن جوارديولا يركز حاليًا على مشروعه مع مانشستر سيتي، وأثق أنه سينجح في الدوري الإنجليزي، لأنه مدرب رائع".

واختتم بارتوميو: "لا أحد يعلم متى تنتهي مسيرة جوارديولا مع مانشستر سيتي، ولكنه عازم على تحقيق النجاح".

ويستعد جوارديولا لمواجهة فريقه القديم برشلونة في الجولة الرابعة لدوري أبطال أوروبا، علمًا بأنه سقط في الجولة الماضية بهزيمة مذلة برباعية نظيفة في كامب نو.


تهجم 

ذكرت تقارير صحفية إسبانية، أن أحد المشجعين، سب لويس إنريكي، مدرب برشلونة، بلفظ خارج، أثناء تواجده في مطار إل برات بمدينة برشلونة، صباح امس ، للسفر إلى مدينة مانشستر.

وغادر برشلونة، إسبانيا، إلى إنجلترا، لمواجهة مانشستر سيتي، اليوم ، في المرحلة الرابعة من دور المجموعات بدوري أبطال أوروبا.

علمنا من احد مصادرنا ، ان شخصا ما ، وأثناء نزول لويس إنريكي، من حافلة الفريق، وتوجهه إلى الطائرة، صاح بصوت عال، و وجه سبابًا إلى والد لويس إنريكي الذي وصفه بلفظ جارح.

لويس إنريكي، توقف للحظة وهو مذهول مما ذكره المشجع، قبل أن يكمل طريقه نحو الطائرة، ولم يصدر أي رد فعل تجاه المشجع، وتجاهله.


المانيا 

بيلد

رسميا 

أعلن الاتحاد الألماني رسميا امس تمديد عقد يواخيم ليوف شامل حتى نهاية مشوار المانشافت ببطولة كاس الأمم الأوروبية المقبلة (يورو 2020).

وكان من المفترض أن ينتهي عقد ليوف 56/ عاما/ ، الذي تولى تدريب المانشافت منذ 2006 و قاده للتتويج بكأس العالم 2014 في البرازيل ، مع نهاية مشوار الفريق ببطولة كأس العالم 2018 بروسيا.

وكان ليوف قد عادل رقم مدرب المانشافت الأسبق سيب هيربيرجر، الذي قاد المانشافت للتتويج بكأس العالم 1954 ، برصيد 94 انتصارا لكل منهما في وقت سابق من أكتوبر الماضي .

ويمكن لليوف الانفراد بصدارة قائمة المدربين الأكثر تحقيقا للانتصارات مع المانشافت بالفوز على سان مارينو في نوفمبر الحالي ضمن التصفيات الأوروبية المؤهلة إلى نهائيات كأس العالم القادمة 


وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن ليوف حقق هذا العدد من الانتصارات خلال 141 مباراة بينما قاد هيربيرجر المنتخب الألماني في 167 مباراة.

ويحتل المنتخب الألماني صدارة المجموعة الثالثة بالتصفيات الأوروبية المؤهلة للمونديال برصيد تسع نقاط بعد أن حقق الفوز في جميع المباريات الثلاث التي خاضها حتى الآن ، أمام النرويج والتشيك وايرلندا 
الشمالية.

وبعد مباراة سان مارينو المقررة في 11 نوفمبر ، يلا شوت , يختتم مانشافت مبارياته في عام 2016 بعدها بأربعة أيام بالمباراة الودية المرتقبة أمام إيطاليا في ميلانو.

وقاد ليوف المانشافت للتتويج باللقب الرابع في تاريخها بكأس العالم ، في نسخة 2014 التي أقيمت بالبرازيل ، بعد أن وصل بالمانشافت إلى الدور قبل النهائي بمونديال 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا عندما خسر 
صفر / 1 أمام المنتخب الأسباني الذي أحرز بعدها اللقب.

كذلك قاد ليوف المانشافت للوصول إلى نهائي يورو 2008 عندما خسر أيضا أمام نظيره الاسباني صفر / 1 ، والدور قبل النهائي في يورو 2012 عندما خسر أمام نظيره الإيطالي 1 / 2 . وفي يورو 2016، خرج المانشافت من دور الأربعة بالهزيمة أمام نظيره الفرنسي صاحب الضيافة صفر / 2 .


وسبق لليوف تدريب فرق شتوتجارت وفناربخشه وكارلسروه وأضنة سبور وتيرول إنسبروك وأوستريا فيينا قبل العمل مع المنتخب الألماني كمدرب مساعد ليورجن كلينسمان المدرب السابق.

ومنذ عمله كمساعد لكلينسمان في 2004 ، وصل المانششافت إلى الدور قبل النهائي بكأس العالم 2006 بألمانيا وقد خسر أمام نظيره الإيطالي صفر / 2 في مباراة حسمت خلال وقت إضافي.

ويحتل ليوف المركز الثالث في قائمة المدربين الأكثر استمرارية مع المانشافت ، حيث كان قد انتزع المركز الثالث من أوتو نيرز (1926 إلى 1936) من خلال قيادة الفريق في يورو 2016 .

ويتأخر ليوف في تلك القائمة عن هيربيرجر (1936 إلى 1942 ومن 1950 إلى 1964) وهيلموت شوين (1964 إلى 1978).


اداء روبين 

وصف روبرت ليفاندوفسكي أداء زميله أريين روبن في المباراة الأخيرة أمام أوجسبورج بالدوري الألماني، بالجنون.

وقال ليفاندوفسكي لموقع ناديه: "كان من الجنون كيف لعب أمام أوجسبورج".

وصنع الجناح الهولندي هدفين لليفاندوفسكي وأحرز هدفا في فوز بطل الدوري الألماني على مضيفه أوجسبورج 3-1.

وأضاف ليفاندوفسكي "أشعر بأنني جيد مجددا، ومليء بالطاقة، ظللت لفترة لا أحرز الأهداف ولكننا لسنا ماكينات".

وكان البولندي الدولي قد أنهى خلال مباراة أوجسبورج، صياما عن التهديف دام لخمس مباريات متتالية، مساهما في هيمنة فريقه على صدارة الدوري الألماني برصيد 23 نقطة.


عودة شفايني 

قالت تقارير إعلامية إن باستيان شفاينشتايجر، نجم وسط مانشستر يونايتد، عاد امس الى تدريبات الفريق الأول لمانشستر يونايتد استعدادًا لمواجهة فنربخشة في الجولة الرابعة من الدوري الاوروبي الخميس.

وأكدت صفحة نادي مانشستر يونايتد الرسمية على "تويتر" عودة شفاينشتايجر (32 سنة) الى التدريبات لأول مرة بعد غياب طويل.

وكان شفاينشتايجر قد انضم لفريق مانشستر يونايتد في صيف العام الماضي حيث كان يعتمد عليه المدرب السابق لويس فان جال مع مانشستر يونايتد قبل ان يرحل ويحل بدلا منه مورينيو الذي فتح الباب لرحيل اللاعب الألماني وأجبره على التدريب مع فريق الرديف قبل ان يعيده مؤخرا الى تدريبات الفريق الاول.


ليكيب

فريق الاسبوع 

تصدر ماريو بالوتيلي و ويلان سيبريان ثنائي فريق نيس الهجومي و الكسندر لاكازيتي، مهاجم ليون، التشكيلة المثالية للجولة الحادية عشرة من الدوري الفرنسي .

و رصدت "فرانس فوتبول" قائمة تضم أفضل 11 لاعبًا في الجولة بواقع 3 لاعبين من نيس متصدر الليج 1 والفائز على نانت (4-1)، ولاعبيْن من فريق ليون، الفائز على تولوز (2-1)، و مثلهما من فريق رين، الذي فاز على ميتز (1-0)، ولاعب من ديجون وسانت اتيان وجانجون ونانسي.

وجاءت التشكيلة المثالية للجولة 11 من الليج 1 كالتالي:

حراسة المرمى : بابتيست رينيت (ديجون )

خط الدفاع : لويك بيران (سانت اتيان)، رومان دانز (رين)، والأرجنتيني إيمانويل مامانا (ليون)، والبرتغالي ريكاردو بيريرا (نيس ) 

خط الوسط : بينوا بيدريتي (نانسي)، يانيس ساليبور(جانجون)، وبول جورج نتيب (رين)، ويلان سيبريان من نيس


خط الهجوم : ماريو بالوتيلي (نيس)، و الكسندر لاكازيتي (ليون).


مستاء 

عبر إدينسون كافاني، مهاجم باريس سان جيرمان، عن استيائه من الانتقادات التي طالته الموسم الماضي، مؤكدًا أنه يقدم الآن "موسمًا جيدًا" بعدما تغير مركزه ليلعب بقلب الهجوم.

وقال كاف في مقابلة مع "لو باريزيان": "سعيد لأنني ألعب في مركزي، رغم أنني كنت سعيدًا أيضًا الموسم الماضي عندما فزنا بألقاب. التعليقات التي قيلت عني وقتها لم تكن عادلة".

و رغم أنه قضى معظم الموسم الماضي، يلعب كجناح أيمن، إلا أن المهاجم الأوروجوياني "29 عامًا"، قال: "دائما ما احترمت قرارات المدرب السابق بلان"، لكنه أقر بأنه خارج مركز قلب الهجوم، لا يخرج كل ما لديه.

وأكد كافاني، أنه لم يكن يعلم مستقبله مع "بي إس جي" بنهاية الموسم الماضي، حال استمر يلعب خارج المركز المحبب له، الذي كان يشغله زلاتان إبراهيموفيتش، الذي قرر بدوره الانتقال إلى مانشستر يونايتد .
لكنه أضاف بعدها، أن محادثاته مع الإدارة، جعلته يقتنع بضرورة البقاء في العاصمة الفرنسية: "كان هناك لاعب كبير يشغل مركزي، وهو إبرا. أحب (بي إس جي) كثيرًا".

وتابع: "كنت أرغب في مواصلة مشواري كمهاجم صريح. بنهاية الموسم الماضي، اجتمعت مع الإدارة، وقالوا لي إنني، سألعب كمهاجم صريح. وبعد ذلك، كنت سعيدًا".

وأصبح كافاني، تحت قيادة المدرب أوناي إيمري، هو الهداف الأكبر للدوري الفرنسي (10 أهداف في 11 مباراة ) .

وقال لاعب نابولي السابق: "كل موسم مختلف عن الآخر بالطبع، لكن بعد 9 أو 10 جولات من اللعب في مركزي الحقيقي، أستطيع القول، إنني في أفضل فتراتي".
كان كافاني، انضم لبطل فرنسا في 2013، مقابل 63 مليون يورو، وعقده لايزال ممتدًا حتى 2018.

ولا يعلم كافاني، ما إذا كان سيتم تجديده أم لا، قائلاً: "لا أعلم ماذا سيحدث غدًا، لكن لدي عقد مع (بي إس جي). أرغب في احترامه. النادي يثق بي، وحياتي ستستمر في باريس".


اشاعة سخيفة 

نفى نادي ليون وفاة لاعبه ماتيو فالبوينا، بعد انتشار سلسلة من التغريدات على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "تويتر" تشير إلى رحيل نجم مارسيليا السابق.

وقال النادي الفرنسي في بيان نشر عبر موقعه الرسمي: "أولمبيك ليون مرعوب من هذا العمل المشين وغير الإنساني".

وأضاف البيان: "ماتيو فالبوينا، لحسن الحظ على قيد الحياة، عكس ما يروج له الأخساء على تويتر

وأصيب فالبوينا مجددًا بعد خضوعه لعملية جراحية؛ بسبب إصابته بخلع في الكتف بوقت سابق من هذا الشهر



انجلترا 

الصن 

لن اغير 

ست مباريات بدون تحقيق الفوز لم يكونوا كافيين لجعله يغير معتقداته، ولكن إنهاء هذه السلسلة جاء في وقت ليس بالقريب لجوارديولا.

وأكد مدرب مانشستر سيتي أن هذه السلسلة قد انتهت بعدما اكتسح فريقه نظيره وست بروميتش 4 / صفر، السبت الماضي، بالدوري الإنجليزي.

وسيواجه مانشستر سيتي نظيره برشلونة اليوم بدوري أبطال اوروبا، ويتطلع فريق ايست لاند لتحقيق نتيجة إيجابية والظهور بأداء أفضل مما ظهروا به قبل أسبوعين عندما خسروا برباعة نظيفة على ملعب كامب نو.

وطرحت الفترة السيئة التي مر بها مانشستر سيتي أسئلة لا مفر منها حول إمكانية نجاح فلسفة جوارديولا في الدوري الإنجليزي.

ولكن مايسترو خط الوسط السابق، الذي درب برشلونة وبايرن ميونيخ وقادهما للفوز بالعديد من الألقاب، لم يشكك في قدراته أو طريقة لعبه، وكان دائما ما يؤمن بأن النتائج ستأتي.

وأزاح الأسلوب الذي فاز به مانشستر سيتي على ويست بروميتش 4 / صفر أي ضغوط كان يشعر بها جوارديولا. و قال جوارديولا في حديثه بعد المباراة: "بعد ست مباريات دون فوز احتاجنا لهذا الفوز 
للمباريات المقبلة". وأضاف: "ليست المشكلة عندما لا تفوز بمباراة أو تخسر مباراة في الثلاث نقاط، بل المشكلة أنك تفتقد الثقة جزئيا في المباراة التالية".

وأكمل: "عندما تفوز فأنت محق وعندما لا تحقق الفوز تبحث عن أعذار، ولذلك فإنه من المهم أن تحقق الفوز".

و مع وجود العديد من اللاعبين الجيدين بالفريق واحتلاله لصدارة الترتيب في الدوري، لم يكن من المرجح أن تكون الفترة طويلة للسيتي ليعيد اكتشاف نفسه.

وقدّم سيرجيو أجويرو وإلكاي جوندوجان أداء جيدا وسجل كل منهما هدفين أمام وست بروميتش في لقاء يوم السبت الماضي.

وسيكون على السيتي، متصدر الدوري الإنجليزي الممتاز لكرة القدم بفارق الأهداف أمام أرسنال وليفربول، استخدام ذكائه عندما يواجه الفريق الذي صتع اسم جوارديولا.

ولا يوجد شيء يثني مدرب مان سيتي عن أن فلسفة اللعب التي يعتمد عليها ليست وصفة النجاح.

واختتم الإسباني تصريحاته: "لن أقوم بتغيير طريقة ألعب بها. لقد فزت بـ21 لقبا في سبع سنوات".



ضد التيار 

سار يورجن كلوب عكس التيار بعدما أكد أن عدم مشاركة ليفربول في أي مسابقات أوروبية لا يخدم مصالحه، عكس أغلب التحليلات التي تشير إلى أن هذا الأمر ينصب في صالح الريدز في سباقهم نحو التتويج بلقب البريميرليج هذا الموسم .

وصرح كلوب حيال هذا الأمر قائلاً "الجميع يتحدث حول عدم مشاركتنا أوروبيا، ولكن إذا رجعنا لأبطال الدوريات فبنسبة 80% و 90% يكون البطل مشاركًا في دوري الأبطال بذات الموسم".

ثم أضاف "هذه هي الحقيقة، لماذا؟ لأنهم حينها يمتلكون الإمكانيات، ويمكنهم مداورة التشكيلة، يمكنهم إراحة أي لاعب في أي وقت، كما أنه ليس من الجيد ألا تكون ناجحًا، في بعض الأوقات تكون ميزة لا أنكر ذلك، ولكن في النهاية لماذا الفريق البطل يكون غالبًا هو الفريق الذي يلعب منتصف الأسبوع؟ ربما هم لديهم إجابة".

يذكر أن نادي ليفربول حاليًا يتواجد على قمة ترتيب الدوري الإنجليزي متساويًا في ذات الرصيد مع آرسنال والسيتي، ولكن الريدز يحتلون المركز الثالث نتيجة لفارق الأهداف، حيث يعاني فريق كلوب دفاعيًا بشكل واضح هذا الموسم. 


ميرور 

تحقيق

كشفت تقارير صحفية بريطانية، امس ، أن شرطة مدينة لندن تعتزم التحقيق في مزاعم الاستيلاء على نادي واتفورد عام 2014.

و ذكرت "تيليجراف" أن هناك تزوير في وثائق مالية خلال عملية نقل ملكية نادي واتفورد، مضيفة أن الاتحاد الإنجليزي تلقى رسالة مصرفية مزورة عندما تولى جينو بوزو رئاسة النادي قبل عامين من والده جيامباولو.

و أوضحت ة "سكاي سبورتس" شرطة لندن تلقت العديد من الوثائق حول القضية وستقوم بالتحقيق في الأمر المذكور وإطلاق الأحكم في الوقت المناسب.

وحسبما أشارت بعض التقارير الصحفية، فإن أي مذنب في هذه القضية قد يتعرض لعقوبة سجن قاسية قد تصل إلى سبعة سنوات كاملة.



ايطاليا 

كورييرا ديلا سبورت- روما

استبعاد 

أكد جيامبيرو فينتورا أنه لن يضم جرازيانو بيلي مهاجم شاندونج لونينج، لصفوف المنتخب خلال المواجهات المقبلة، ضمن التصفيات المؤهلة لمونديال روسيا .

ومن المقرر أن يواجه الأتزوري ليشتنشتاين في 12 نوفمبر على أن يستضيف المنتخب الألماني 15 نوفمبر وديًا.

واستبعد بيلي خلال الفترة الماضية من الاتزوري ، بسبب رفضه مصافحة فينتورا، بعد تغييره خلال مواجهة المنتخب الإسباني، التي انتهت بالتعادل السلبي.

و قال فينتورا، خلال تصريحاته لقناة "راي سبورت": "هل تحدثت معه؟ لا، لأن المكالمات الهاتفية للصين غالية جدًا".

و تابع: "أنا حكمت على ما حدث، ولكن الواقعة تمثل أيضًا عدم احترام الاتزوري ، لقد لطخ سمعة المنتخب ، وكان خطأ كبير جدًا منه".

و اختتم حديثه بقوله: "الأحد المقبل، لا أعتقد أنه سيكون متواجد في القائمة، لأنني دائما ما أقول أنك في حاجة للتفكير لفترة، هو ليس صغيرًا، ولكنه قادر على تقديم شيئا ما للمنتخب الإيطالي في المستقبل".



فلورينزي 

علّق أليساندرو فلورينزي، لاعب فريق روما على التقارير التي تشير إلى عودته من إصابة الرباط الصليبي خلال 100 يوم.

وكان الجراح الذي أجرى عملية الرباط الصليبي لفلورينزي، قد أكد أن اللاعب سيكون متاحًا للعب بعد 3 أشهر من الآن.

وقال فلورينزي في تصريحات اليكترونية : "خطوة بخطوة وسأعود، أنا بخير"، مضيفًا: "عودتي خلال 100 يوم؟ سنرى".

وأصيب فلورينزي بقطع في الرباط الصليبي للركبة اليسرى، بعدما خرج محمولاً في مباراة ساسولو، التي انتهت بفوز الجيلاروسي بنتيجة 3-1 ضمن السيريا آ. 



هل حانت اللحظة ؟ 

عاد انتر إلى دوامة الأزمات مرة أخرى بعد هزيمة أمام سامبدوريا مطلع الأسبوع أثارت موجة جديدة من التكهنات حول مستقبل المدرب فرانك دي بوير.

وحصل المدرب الهولندي على بعض العزاء قبل أيام بعد فوز انتر على تورينو لينهي مسيرة من ثلاث هزائم متتالية لكن الخسارة 1-صفر أمس الاحد زادت الضغوط على دي بور.

لكن بعدما تراجع انتر إلى المركز 11 في الدوري الايطالي هل لنا ان نقول : "إنها نقطة النهاية يا دي بوير" ؟ .

وعين دي بوير - الذي لم يسبق له اللعب أو التدريب في ايطاليا - قبل أسبوعين فقط من انطلاق الموسم بعد رحيل روبرتو مانشيني بالتراضي.

وهو المدرب الثامن لانتر منذ غادر جوزيه مورينيو في 2010 عقب الفوز بثلاثية الدوري والكأس في ايطاليا ودوري أبطال أوروبا.

وقال دي بوير إن مشكلة البدايات في كل مباراة وعدم تقديم اللاعبين أفضل ما لديهم وراء هذه الخسارة. و اضاف عقب المباراة "انا سعيد بالوجود هنا واعتقد اننا نستطيع تغيير هذا الوضع".

"الوضع بات صعبا، نلعب جيدا لكن بشكل متقطع ولا نفعل ذلك على مدار 90 دقيقة".

وتابع "تحسنا كثيرا في الشوط الثاني لكن لا يمكن مواصلة الاداء بهذا الشكل في بداية كل مباراة. انها مسألة قوة ذهنية ولا اقبل هذا الوضع لاننا نملك لاعبين بارزين في الفريق".

واستطرد "الكثير من اللاعبين لا يقدمون افضل ما لديهم. كنت غاضبا بين الشوطين".

و بالنسبة لمستقبله مع الفريق قال دي بوير "عليك ان تتحدث مع مسئولي النادي".

اما قائمة المدربين المرشحين لخلافة دي بور حال اقالته فمن بينهم : البرازيلي ليوناردو والفرنسي لوران بلان والثنائي فرانشيسكو جودولين وستيفانو بيولي. 



جازيتا ديلا سبورت – ميلانو

لوران بلان 

كشفت تقارير صحفية إيطالية، حضور جان لويس جاسيت، المدرب المساعد للفرنسي لوران بلان منذ 2007، في ملعب سان سيرو، الأربعاء الماضي، لحضور مواجهة إنتر ميلان وتورينو.

وتعتزم إدارة إنتر ميلان، خلال الفترة المقبلة، إقالة الهولندي فرانك دي بوير، بسبب سوء النتائج في الفترة الأخيرة، وسعيهم لامتصاص غضب الجماهير.

وارتبط اسم بلان خلال الأيام الماضية بإنتر ميلان، في انتظار إقالة دي بوير، حيث كانت تنتظر إدارة النيراتزوري تعثره أمام تورينو، لكن الأمر تأجل بعد فوزه 2-1.

يذكر أن بلان، لعب لصفوف الإنتر، خلال مسيرته الكروية، منذ 1999 وحتى 2001.



وفاة جازانيجا 

توفى امس النحات الإيطالي سيلفيو جازانيجا، مصمم مجسم كأس العالم لكرة القدم، عن عمر يناهز 95 عاما، وفقا لما ذكرته وكالة أنباء "أنسا" 

وقرر الاتحاد الدولي "فيفا" في عام 1970 صنع كأس بديلة لبطولة المونديال، بدلا من كأس النصر، أو كأس جول ريميه، والتي فازت بها البرازيل للأبد، ما فتح الباب أمام فناني النحت لتقديم مقترحات التصاميم، وتسلم الفيفا 53 عرضا من مجموعة من النحاتين من سبع دول، ووقع الاختيار على تصميم النحات جازانيجا.

ويبلغ ارتفاع كأس العالم 36.5 سنتيمتر، ويتكون من 5 كيلوجرامات من الذهب، مع قاعدة قطرها 13 سنتيمترا، مكتوب عليها كأس العالم لكرة القدم، وبها طبقتان من المرمر، ويظهر تصميمه شخصين رياضيين يمسكان بالكرة الأرضية.

وبلغت تكلفة صناعة مجسم كأس العالم حينها 50 ألف دولار أمريكي، وأصبحت قيمته الحالية تقارب عشرة ملايين دولار أمريكي.

وقام جازانيجا أيضا بتصميم كأس الدوري الأوروبي، وكأس العالم للبيسبول، وكأس العالم للكرة الطائرة.

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

البقاء لذاتي المؤمنة 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
معلومات عن شركات الاثاث لنقل الاسر و... 
بغيت اعرف معلومه عن عابلة آل علي الكرام . 
ما هي شد البطن؟ 
اعطوني نصيحتكم بنات 
العذاب بعد عمليه تحويل المسار المصغر افيدوني 
في الكويت 200 مليون دينار وَفْرٌ بـ«العلاج... 
برنامج صيدلية مجانى وكامل 
تحذير من شركة تمريض منزلي

----------

